# Storm coming



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like Dawg and I will both be hit with this impending cold front. Almost here. It's a dark sky and I need the lamp turned on .. Haven't heard any thunder yet.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It's 65 here. I love when u can feel fall coming. But it's depressing that next week will be back in the 80s.


----------

